# Continuous clicking - no start



## wufnu (Mar 19, 2014)

'92 Stanza, start turns motor over fine but it won't start. 

When the key is in the run position (not start), there is clicking coming from a series of solenoids to the right and slightly below the intake. I have a video. I tried all fuses and relays; only the ignition switch relay would make it stop when removed. When it's clicking, the check engine light clicks along with it (don't know if that's useful). I'm assuming whatever has failed controls the injectors which is why the engine won't start. 

Anyone know what's causing it to click like this? 

https://youtu.be/pjO4x2FRS4Y


----------



## wufnu (Mar 19, 2014)

Still nonplussed. Don't have the time or money to go replacing parts willy nilly and I'd hate to scrap it. Appreciate ideas/input.


----------

